# Stock Filters/Stock Scanners?



## Dominover (2 January 2022)

I'm looking for a stock filter/scanner (so I can build a watchlist) which enables me to search on RVOL (Relative Volume), Volume, and ATR (Average True Range) for day trading.

Don't say Yahoo.. It doesn't have all these things.

I have a preference for FREE, but if there's nothing, I'll go for other paid versions.   

Much appreciated...
Thanks!


----------



## divs4ever (2 January 2022)

have a dig around  investing.com(.au )

 i didn't find a scanner  , but if you pick an actual stock code  , it gives a few indicators  you might find helpful

 Commsec has moved stuff around so  much i can't even find the scanner i used to use ( looking  for P/Es debt ratios and such )

https://www.marketindex.com.au/ didn't  seem to tell you everything you wanted

https://simplywall.st/screener/create  has a screener   and some other stuff

 i don't trade as such  , so i scan/filter for different stuff

 i have only used the free ( no sign up ) versions of these  ( have no idea what the 'bells and whistles ' versions have )


----------



## Dominover (2 January 2022)

Thanks for that.. 
I'm curious whether somebody using Nab, Iress Viewpoint can tell me whether that platform provides a stock screener and whether
RVOL and ATR  is an optional criteria?


----------



## Dominover (2 January 2022)

I just thought I would put this forward.. Tradingview has RVOL and everything you need for screening stocks. 








						Stock Screener: Search and Filter Stocks
					

Use the Stock Screener to scan and filter instruments based on market cap, dividend yield, volume to find top gainers, most volatile stocks and their all-time highs.




					www.tradingview.com
				




I just had a good look at it..  It's pretty damn good value too. 
If one subscribes to them, they're very cheap, and you get better trading tools than some of the premium brokers.
You would naturally use your own brokers Level 2 for day trading and buying and selling.   Even their chart study's are good.

Previously I looked at this then forgot about it.. 

You know, I also  took a good look at the CMC markets premium brokerage platform (equities) and their charts leave out all the major Study's like VWAP, Volume at Price, and anything you can use to make money.   You can't even filter (screen) on any significant criteria so  I'm certain after that experience that they're only there to garner volume for their big clients.. They don't want you to have effective trading tools at all.   I was shocked at what that platform didn't have.


----------



## scholesy (2 June 2022)

This is  really good one: https://stockbeep.com/


----------



## Telamelo (2 June 2022)

There's also following:






						Signal List
					

mSignalList




					www.aussiebulls.com
				




filter for current buy signals where you can then do more research on any given stock using other tools/charting analysis etc.


----------

